# Internet Searching for Canada Info



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

It just occurred to me that some guys might not know that if you are searching for websites specific to a particular country, say Canada, you should use google.ca ( preceded by the www of course) instead of google.com or google.co.uk. Then you can search for sites from Canada only. I'm sure most people know this, but I just thought I'd mention it


----------

